# Netzwerkkabel verlegen

## l3u

Moin :-)

Ich hab die Nase voll  von WLAN und will jetzt endlich nur noch kabelgebunden arbeiten. Das möcht ich gerne "ordentlich" machen und dazu in zwei Zimmer ein Netzwerkkabel legen und eine Aufputzdose montieren. In eines der beiden Zimmer läuft derzeit auch noch ein Telefonkabel (analog, einfach auf die andere Dose draufgeklemmt).

Sehe ich das richtig, daß ein normales Netzwerkkabel folgendermaßen belegt ist:

```
Signal  Pin     Farbe

TX+     1       weiß/grün

TX-     2       grün

RX+     3       weiß/orange

        4       blau

        5       weiß/blau

RX-     6       orange

        7       weiß/braun

        8       braun
```

Also sprich: blau, weiß/blau, braun und weiß/braun gar nicht benutzt werden? Wenn ja, heißt das dann weiterhin, daß ich das (analoge!) Telefonsignal, was ja nur zwei Adern braucht, einfach mit durch das selbe Kabel schicken könnte? Oder gibt's da Probleme, weil da Strom durchläuft, etc.?

MfG, Libby

----------

## schmutzfinger

Es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten. In Europa gibt es zwei Standards für die Belegung der Adernpaare, in einem Netz macht es Sinn sich an einen von beiden zu halten. Muss man aber nichtmal machen, eigentlich nur pro Kabel.

Bei 100MBit werden nur 4/8 Adern genutzt. Wenn du 1000BaseT willst dann musst du alle 8 Adern auflegen. Die Dosen haben meistens 2 Ports also kannst du mit einem Kabel beide Ports versorgen (10/100MBit) oder mit einem Kabel einen Port (10/100/1000) oder eben 2 Kabel für 2 Ports (10/100/1000).

Du solltest diese Reihenfolge nehmen: 

hellorange

orange

hellgrün

blau

hellblau

grün

hellbraun

braun

Das ist einer der beiden 1000BaseT Standards (T568B)

Für die doppelte Verwendung von einem Kabel (je 4 Adern pro Port max. 100MBit) musst du an beiden Seiten einen Y-Adapter anstecken oder den selber krimpen. In der Dose ist Y sehr einfach und sauber, an nen Kabel kann man auch 2 Stecker ranmachen und die 2x4 Adern dann halt mit Tape umkleben. Ist schwer zu erklären aber wenn du 2 Stecker dranmachen willst dann musst du mind. 10cm vom Mantel abmachen damit die beiden Stecker dann auch in nem gewissen Abstand in nen Switch gesteckt werden können. Und wenn du das machst dann fliegen dir die einzelnen Adern rum also musst du die mit Tape wieder ummanteln.

http://www.hardware-bastelkiste.de/index.html?nw_tp.html

Erklärt das alles nochmal und hat auch ein Schaltbild für einen Y-Adapter. In den Dosen sind 1-8 meist nicht einfach von rechts nach links. Die Reihenfolge ist in manchen Dose verdreht aber dafür müsste in der Beschreibung stehen welcher Pin wo ist. Bei den Dosen, die ich kenne stehen die Beiden Standards T568(A|B) mit Farbmarkierung in der Dose und die Pinnummern sind in der Dose auch nochmal zu sehen.

Wenn du Stecker machen willst dann brauchst du ne Krimpzange, für Dosen gibt es auch Werkzeuge aber die braucht man nicht wenn man nur 5 Dosn machen will. Die machen nix weiter als die Adern in die Dose pressen und die Ader direkt über dem Kontakt abschneiden. Das Reindrücken geht auch mit nem spitzen Taschenmesser und Abschneiden geht auch mit Schere/Messer. Bevor du das Werkzeug kaufst probier es mal ohne.

----------

## l3u

Aber kann ich, wenn ich nur zwei Paare brauche, das Telefonsignal einfach mit durch das Netzwerkkabel schicken? Genug freie Adern gäbe es ja ...

----------

## treor

dürfte eigentlich nix machen. vieleicht bei 1gb (das muckt ja schon bei der kleinsten ungereimtheit vom kabel rum  :Wink:  )... aber bei 10/100 solltest du auf der sicheren seite sein.

aber kannst es ja einfach mal testen. crimp mal stecker drauf und guck obs klappt

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das kannst du probieren ich habe das aber noch nie gemacht und würde aus Prinzip davon abraten. Einfach weil ich nicht weiß ob sich die beiden Signale gegenseitig stören könnten. Bastel dir ein Kabel mit Telefon + Rechner, dann schicke volle 100MBit durch das Kabel. (/dev/random -> nc -> /dev/null) Dann in /proc/net RX und TX Fehler beobachten und dabei telefonieren. Oder einfach 2 Kabel verlegen, Löcher bohren und Dosen anschrauben musst du ja sowieso...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Oder besser ein 56k Modem über das Telefon betreiben und dann auch bei voller Bandbreite die Fehlerrate beobachten. Tatsache ist das die Verdrillung der Adern miteinander für die Qualität und Reichweite (Ethernet Kabellänge bis 100m) verantwortlich ist. Das ist Hochfrequenztechnik die ich nicht wirklich verstehe, aber die unterschiedliche Verdrillung der Adernpaare ist der Grund warum man nicht farbunabhängig 1zu1 durchschalten sollte. Mach dein Kabel mal auf dann wirst du sehen, dass die Adernpaare unterschiedlich stark miteinander verdreht sind. Ich glaube orange ist stärker verdrillt als zB blau. Zusätzlich sind die verdrillten Paare nochmal im kompletten 8er Strang verdrillt.

----------

## l3u

Also denkst du, daß es prinzipiell besser wäre, zwei getrennte Kabel zu verlegen. Okay ...

Ich kann's ja mal ausprobieren.

P.S.: Was ist nc? (/dev/random -> nc -> /dev/null)

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Was ist nc? (/dev/random -> nc -> /dev/null)

 

Sehr interessant! Ich glaube damit will/werde ich auch mal rumprobieren.

Vermutung:

NC ist einfach ein kürzel für die Network-Connection.

Das du auf einem Rechner Zufallszahlen zu nem anderen schickst, der die dann in die (NULL-Tonne) haut?

----------

## l3u

Nur wie? ;-)

----------

## psyqil

 *Libby wrote:*   

> P.S.: Was ist nc? (/dev/random -> nc -> /dev/null)

 

```
[I] net-analyzer/netcat

     Available versions:  110-r8

     Installed versions:  110-r8(10:39:11 AM 06/22/2006)(-GAPING_SECURITY_HOLE crypt -ipv6 -static)

     Homepage:            http://nc110.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         the network swiss army knife
```

Du kannst statt /dev/random auch /dev/null nehmen, könnte seltsame Effekte ausschließen...

Edit: /dev/zero natürlich, nicht /dev/null  :Embarassed: Last edited by psyqil on Thu Feb 08, 2007 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

nc ist net-analyzer/netcat oder net-analyzer/gnu-netcat

quick und dirty:

```

host1# emerge -av gnu-netcat

host2# emerge -av gnu-netcat

host1> netcat -l -p  8080 > /dev/null

host2> dd bs=1024 count=50000 if=/dev/urandom | netcat host1 8080

50000+0 Datensätze ein

50000+0 Datensätze aus

51200000 Bytes (51 MB) kopiert, 24,8403 s, 2,1 MB/s

```

Weiß grad nicht warum das nur 2.1MB/s waren. Normal sollte das ziemlich nah an die 100MBit rankommen, kann sein das mein host2 nicht schnell genug Zufallszahlen erzeugen konnte oder mein Netz gerade ausgelastet war. Vielleicht ist es schneller /dev/(s|h)da zu verschicken. Halt irgendwas wo man mehr als 10MB/s lesen kann.

----------

## l3u

Jetzt hab ich's geschnallt. netcat oder netcat6 benutzen und

Auf einen Rechner:

```
nc -l -p 2000 > /dev/null
```

Aufm anderen:

```
cat big_datei | nc hostname 2000
```

Einwandfrei :-)

EDIT: Okay, mittlerweile hat's mir ja auch jemand erklärt ;-)

Ich denk mal, daß /dev/random einfach nicht schnell genug ist. Ich hab einfach ne vob-Datei von ner DVD durchgeschickt und hatt ~11 MB/sLast edited by l3u on Thu Feb 08, 2007 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ach ja für echten Stress muss man das netcat in beide Richtungen machen um full duplex zu testen. Und dann mal mit gkrellm oder conky staunen wie schnell das gehen kann  :Wink: .

----------

## mr_elch

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Aber kann ich, wenn ich nur zwei Paare brauche, das Telefonsignal einfach mit durch das Netzwerkkabel schicken? Genug freie Adern gäbe es ja ...

 

Das geht problemlos, es gibt dafür sogar spezielle Adapter: http://www.btr-itconnect.com/html/geschirmte_adapter.htm

Damit brauchst Du die Netzwerkdosen nicht extra umbelegen, denn die Adapter splitten intern auf 2x4 Paare.

----------

## l3u

Interessant! Naja, zu überlegen ist vielleicht trotzdem, ob man nicht alle 8 Adern auflegt, damit das ganze theoretisch auch Gigabit-Ethernet-fähig wäre ...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, sonst fängst du in 2-5 Jahren wieder an. Je nachdem wie lang deine Strecken sind muss dein Verlegekabel auch gut geschirmt sein. (Cat6/7 nicht Cat5)

http://www.administrator.de/Unterschied_Cat5_und_Cat7_Kabel.html#427

behauptet das man 2 Dienste über ein Cat7 Kabel jagen kann. Bei den Adaptern steht ja nicht wirklich ne Anforderung an das Kabel dabei. Aber vielleicht ist das auch tief im Datenblatt versteckt.

----------

## think4urs11

alternativ zu Kupfer könnte man inzwischen auch darüber nachdenken eine der neuen Kunststoffasern zu verlegen. Splicen usw. ist bei denen nicht mehr nötig und preislich ist das ganze auch nicht mehr unbezahlbar. Im einfachsten Fall genügt hier eine Faser mit 1mm Querschnitt.

----------

## l3u

Ist für die Studentenbude, wo ich (so Gott will) noch zwei Jahre wohne ;-)

----------

## tazinblack

Kleiner Tip am Rande für arme Studenten und sonstige Gernesparer :

Bei www.reichelt.de gibts super günstig Dosen und n Anlegewerkzeug (zum Aufschießen der Adern auf die Leiste (LSA-Technik))

Da Meterware und Rollen erstaunlicherweise recht teuer sind, hab ich mir dort auch sehr günstig die nächstgrößere Länge Cat6 Patchkabel bestellt und diese dann kurzerhand vom Stecker befreit.

Es empfiehlt sich die Dose, welche man sowohl auf- als auch unterputz verwenden kann (also mit Gehäuse dabei). Das ist glaub ich auch die günstigste.

Überlegt Dir aber noch, ob du nicht gleich komplett auf Gigabit ausbaust. Karten kosten inzwsichen unter 20 . Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Dosen dass dann mit machen. Also ich hab das letzten Sommer gemacht und es läuft seither alles problemlos.

Anschlussbelegung für die Dosen liegt bei. Ich hab gleich noch n Patchfeld gekauft und der switch steht jetzt im Keller, wo demnächst der ISDN NTBA auch noch hin soll. Ist übrigens fein, dass man ISDN über die gleiche Verkabelung fahren kann.

----------

## LunX

Fürs Telefon würde ich ein extra Kabel verlegen. Folgende Situation bei meiner Freundin: Ein Telefonkabel geht vom Erdgeschoss hoch auf den Dachboden. Dort ist das Kabel aufgeschnitten worden und jeweils 2 Adern für 2 Telefone abgezwackt. An die Adernpaare wurde jeweils ein Kabel angeschlossen und in beide Richtungen ein Stockwerk nach unten gelegt. Bin ich nun mit meiner Freundin am Telefonieren und die Schwester fängt auch an an ihrem Telefon zu sabbeln kann man sich fast eine Vierer Konferenz betreiben^^

Ich würde ein extra Kabel verlegen.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## tazinblack

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Fürs Telefon würde ich ein extra Kabel verlegen. Folgende Situation bei meiner Freundin: Ein Telefonkabel geht vom Erdgeschoss hoch auf den Dachboden. Dort ist das Kabel aufgeschnitten worden und jeweils 2 Adern für 2 Telefone abgezwackt. An die Adernpaare wurde jeweils ein Kabel angeschlossen und in beide Richtungen ein Stockwerk nach unten gelegt. Bin ich nun mit meiner Freundin am Telefonieren und die Schwester fängt auch an an ihrem Telefon zu sabbeln kann man sich fast eine Vierer Konferenz betreiben^^
> 
> Ich würde ein extra Kabel verlegen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Diesen Effekt nennt man Übersprechen und der hat mit Induktion (also dem Magnetfeld um den Leiter bei Stromfluss und andersherum) zu tun.

Deswegen werden die einzelnen Leiter und Doppeladern innerhalb des Kabels ja auch in einem bestimmten System gegeneinander verdreht.

Wenn Du also ein Übersprechen hast, stimmt entweder mit dem Kabel was nicht oder die das Kabel wurde aufgetrennt und die einzelnen Adern unprofessionell verlegt.

----------

